# DNR Announces That Surplus Salmon Now Available to the Public



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The public is once again invited to purchase surplus salmon that has been harvested at Department of Natural Resources weirs around the state.

More...


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Geeze, we paid for those fish, they should give them to the food pantries, or MI Sportsmen Against Hunger programs...


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> Geeze, we paid for those fish, they should give them to the food pantries, or MI Sportsmen Against Hunger programs...


 I agree, I've helped out with the food trucks, meat or fish is usually not there. They're making money off this, so that's that.


----------

